# Holly's got Staffy Bulls! Say what.........



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok they are not mine 

Unfortunately I got a call at 12am from my landlord last night with her in serious pain. Her husband has been in the hospital for the last few days and in and out of the hospital before that. She just got out of the hospital a couple days ago however last night she was having serious issues. I got there called 911 for an ambulance and got her dogs. She had refused to call the ambulance till I was there to get her babies. Plus she has a Llama, Donkey, Goat and a bunch of Ducks. Oh and a pair of cockatiels.

So I figured I would let you guys see some adorable Staffys while I have them.Well I can't forget about the adorable little Collie either.

Chelsy and Remi ( collie)








Chelsy and her son Mr hot stuff UKC CH Stanly 








All 3








Little Ol Remi








Stanley and Chelsy
















Chelsy
















Stanley








Noodle watching these strange dogs









A video of Chelsy..talking.....it gets annoying rather fast and she doesn't shut up lmao.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Holly they are all freakin adorable, I do hope the land lady is ok and comes home soon, but how cute are they.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

apbtmom76 said:


> I do hope the land lady is ok and comes home soon


I hope so too. My mother, husband and myself are all very close to Joyce and her husband Bill and they have not been doing well the last month or so. I am very worried for them. They are both very good people and do not deserve to be going thru this.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I will keep her and her hubby in my thoughts, please let us know how things go.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have no sound so it's not annoying. lol. They are cute!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Holly the staffysitter! They are adorable  And Chelsy has a voice on her :rofl: 
I hope that lady gets better. What about her other animals? You taking care of them too?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

too cute! Hope she is doing better that's scary stuff when your ill then to have to worry about the dogs!
Funny you posted this I just got a Staffy Bull for boarding today, they are cute!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG they are so freaking cute!!! Is that really the dog "talking" in the video? Its hilarious!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes she is talking! I am caring for all her other animals


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Hahahaha that is too cute. But Holly poor chelsy is just probably missing her mommy and daddy. lol too cute,


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nope I know the dog well. Thats just what she does... Always lmao.....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! Onyx used to do that all the time, but not in such a high pitched voice.

Thanks so much for sharing, Holly. But, umm.. it seems as though your first pic is mislabled, lol.. If you look.. it appears that Chelsy has grown some "intestinal fortitude", if you will, lol.



american_pit13 said:


> Chelsy and Remi ( collie)


I do hope that Ms. Joyce and her hubby are ok, and I'll be praying for them. Good for you taking care of the animals for them! Please keep us posted!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ha! That very well could be Stanley  There both small and white lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww there so freakin cute I hope all works out and they will be ok.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

Hey Holly, this was the only way I could figure out how to get in touch with you about something on here. I don't know how I did it but I was able to pull up a new thread screen for me to do my post. I went in and wrote what I had to say and then at the end I put in a poll. I noticed that when you go into the new posts listing it lists it as a poll. I don't want everyone to think its just a poll. I really want them to read the message I posted that goes with that poll. If you can get rid of the poll that would be nice.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool little dogs. Get used to the talking!


----------

